# The Community



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Finally got the 29g set up, enough sand in it to move plants over from the 10g and get the platy moved over. Looks super bare, but I have more plants and big pieces of Cholla on order and will rearrange things once all of that comes in. I mostly just plopped everything in there to get the 10g free for the Pleco and Dwarf Gourami that are hanging out in there for a few weeks before being moved in with the community. I found a fish store that carry the Pygmy Cory at all times and will go there to get the remaining wish list in about 3 weeks (or after our trip, whichever comes first).

I'm super excited and can't wait for things to grow in and get all the fish in there! I will be getting more sand moved in it (probably from the 10g) so the plants have more room to grow. I'll also be moving the big white holey rock I got for the pleco over when I move him/her.

The initial setup:


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Lookin good


----------

